
Removal of Stripe.com (April) - kmfrk
http://www.twitchalerts.com/blog/removal-of-stripe
======
chris_wot
What was the CVC issue?

~~~
detaro
Probably too many stolen credit card numbers used, which a forced CVC check
would have reduced? Which then drives up the transaction cost and looks bad
towards streamers when their expected income doesn't happen.

~~~
chris_wot
No, what I mean is: doesn't Stripe require this?

